# Tristan Thompson, Cavs agree to 5 yr/$82M deal



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

> Marc Stein
> 
> ESPN sources tell @WindhorstESPN & I that Cavs and Tristan Thompson are nearing agreement on deal that will pay the RFA in excess of $80 mil


Curious to see the final amount.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

Also related: 

Baxter Holmes 

Kevin Love tells the PlayersTribune, “I’m going back to Cleveland.”


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

Wow. Cleveland is going to be paying one hell of a luxury tax - I see you, Dan Gilbert!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

That's a lot of money tied up in your third and fourth best players and they still haven't even addressed the bench yet.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

So then what do they do with Shump and JR?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

Trade Mozgov before the deadline or risk him leaving for nothing?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



ATLien said:


> Trade Mozgov before the deadline or risk him leaving for nothing?


As long as Blatt is still there, I think Mozgov will resign.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



RollWithEm said:


> As long as Blatt is still there, I think Mozgov will resign.


That seems a little extreme.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



> ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> ESPN sources tell @WindhorstESPN & I that Cavs and Tristan Thompson are nearing agreement on deal that will pay the RFA in excess of $80 mil


4 years, 80M ... seriously, for a situational undersized 4 who can't shoot?

Good to have the same agent as LeBron I guess.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> 4 years, 80M ... seriously, for a situational undersized 4 who can't shoot?
> 
> Good to have the same agent as LeBron I guess.


I think it would be 80 over 5 years, but then again I don't know for sure.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Marcus13 said:


> Wow. Cleveland is going to be paying one hell of a luxury tax - I see you, Dan Gilbert!


They still havent even signed Mosgov or Lebron yet. Gilbert will be paying the luxury tax for the next 5-7 seasons, yikes.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Pablo5 said:


> They still havent even signed Mosgov or Lebron yet. Gilbert will be paying the luxury tax for the next 5-7 seasons, yikes.


Mozgov's player option was picked up. He's in Cleveland for another year.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

Words can't describe how much I hate this. 80 million is way too much money to be giving up for someone like Thompson.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Words can't describe how much I hate this. 80 million is way too much money to be giving up for someone like Thompson.


$80 mil won't look like shit when LeBron ends up signing a $200 mil contract.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Words can't describe how much I hate this. 80 million is way too much money to be giving up for someone like Thompson.


How else would you placate Lebron? 

Yes he's overpaid, but he has upside and if he can work on his offense, he'll probably be worth it. 

The love contract is actually the anchor that will bog the franchise down for a long time.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



HB said:


> How else would you placate Lebron?
> 
> Yes he's overpaid, but he has upside and if he can work on his offense, he'll probably be worth it.
> 
> The love contract is actually the anchor that will bog the franchise down for a long time.


Dan Gilbert isn't a dummy and he's well aware he'll be paying the luxury tax. If it gets them just one championship though, it's worth it.

And same goes as with Thompson, when the cap rises, $110 mil for Love will look like a bargain.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



cima said:


> $80 mil won't look like shit when LeBron ends up signing a $200 mil contract.


LeBron is worth that amount. Thompson isn't worth 80 million.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



cima said:


> *Dan Gilbert isn't a dummy* and he's well aware he'll be paying the luxury tax. If it gets them just one championship though, it's worth it.
> 
> And same goes as with Thompson, when the cap rises, $110 mil for Love will look like a bargain.


As a Cavs fan, I horribly disagree with this statement.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> As a Cavs fan, I horribly disagree with this statement.


That would make you the dummy then. Dummies don't make billions.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



cima said:


> That would make you the dummy then. Dummies don't make billions.


Irwin's pretty smart bro. Pay him the respect he's due please.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Mozgov's player option was picked up. He's in Cleveland for another year.


Which means next season he will probably sign a max contract to insure his return in Cleveland, correct?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



cima said:


> Dan Gilbert isn't a dummy and he's well aware he'll be paying the luxury tax. If it gets them just one championship though, it's worth it.
> 
> And same goes as with Thompson, when the cap rises, $110 mil for Love will look like a bargain.


Nothing is a bargain when you're paying the repeaters luxury tax. You can make this debate like many are but even with the cap rise Cleveland will be most likely over with just 5 players.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



cima said:


> That would make you the dummy then. Dummies don't make billions.


I feel like you're trolling me right now, which is odd considering how this is actually pretty on point.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Pablo5 said:


> Which means next season he will probably sign a max contract to insure his return in Cleveland, correct?


...what?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



ATLien said:


> That's a lot of money tied up in your third and fourth best players and they still haven't even addressed the bench yet.


bringing back thompson is addressing the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

A lot of money, but I think the Cavs had to keep him. He was a huge part of their success when Love went down. His offensive rebounding alone is a big part of that contract.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

This team is starting to look very, very deep.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



RollWithEm said:


> This team is starting to look very, very deep.


They look exactly as they did two months ago. Health is the only important thing with them at the moment.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



ATLien said:


> That's a lot of money tied up in your third and fourth best players and they still haven't even addressed the bench yet.


What do they need to address? Smith, Varejao, Thompson and Delly is a fine bench to win a ring with.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

I say Delly gets 2-3 million a year. Even that is overpaying him IMO.

If they re-sign JR Smith then they will re-unite the bozo brothers. (JR Smith and Iman Shumpert) I've never seen players choke like those 2 did when the Cavs needed them the most. They just completely withered under the pressure. They can't handle any pressure and are more interested in their social media following rather then showing up and performing.

Iman Shumpert and JR Smith are career losers and the Cavs will win inspite of them and not because of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Jamel Irief said:


> What do they need to address? Smith, Varejao, Thompson and Delly is a fine bench to win a ring with.


I doubt JR Smith returns.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Basel said:


> I doubt JR Smith returns.


Where will their perimeter shooting come from?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



jayk009 said:


> I say Delly gets 2-3 million a year. Even that is overpaying him IMO.
> 
> If they re-sign JR Smith then they will re-unite the bozo brothers. (JR Smith and Iman Shumpert) I've never seen players choke like those 2 did when the Cavs needed them the most. They just completely withered under the pressure. They can't handle any pressure and are more interested in their social media following rather then showing up and performing.
> 
> Iman Shumpert and JR Smith are career losers and the Cavs will win inspite of them and not because of them.


If they weren't forced to play heavy minutes due to all the injuries, there wouldn't be much talk of this. Shumpert is still only 25, plays great defense and can shoot a bit. Smith is iffy, but they need his shooting. Sign him up


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



HB said:


> Where will their perimeter shooting come from?


nba salary threshold (includes lx taxes) is 300 million per season.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



jayk009 said:


> I say Delly gets 2-3 million a year. Even that is overpaying him IMO.
> 
> If they re-sign JR Smith then they will re-unite the bozo brothers. (JR Smith and Iman Shumpert) I've never seen players choke like those 2 did when the Cavs needed them the most. They just completely withered under the pressure. They can't handle any pressure and are more interested in their social media following rather then showing up and performing.
> 
> Iman Shumpert and JR Smith are career losers and the Cavs will win inspite of them and not because of them.


I don't think this is a fair statement to make. Shumpert was dealing with injuries through out the entire series sustained from previous playoff series on top of having to deal with having Thompson guard him. Even then, Shumpert still managed to hit a few big time shots when he needed to. If anything, Shumpert was able to hit shots for them when needed. 

And Smith...seriously? I mean, he was the reason the Cavs even had a chance of winning game 6. Warriors defended him well, what more can you ask of him?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



HB said:


> Where will their perimeter shooting come from?


Mo Williams is said to have major interest in joining the Cavs. That's a good start.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

There are now rumors going around that the Cavs are closing to finalizing a deal with Thompson worth MORE than what he was originally going to get.

Fucking really? More than the $80 million contract he was supposed to get? What the hell is Thompson's deal? Fuck this guy, let him go. We should not be spending this much money on him. 80 million was already bad enough.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

what did I tell you about Lebron holding your team hostage?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

TT averaged 8 points 8 rebounds per game last season. He is worth 5 million a year or MLE?

If Duncan is worth 5 million, then TT is worth 2 million a year?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



e-monk said:


> what did I tell you about Lebron holding your team hostage?


Ha!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



e-monk said:


> what did I tell you about Lebron holding your team hostage?


GO AWAY.

I will flip shit if Gilbert hands this Canadian nut job a contract worth more than 80 million.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



e-monk said:


> what did I tell you about Lebron holding your team hostage?


Lebron is actually being clever in a shady but smart way. Get all the players locked up in 4-5 year deals meanwhile when the cap goes up he can get every penny. It's nuts to see Cleveland with w max contracts soon to be 5 when Mosgov resign after this upcoming season.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> GO AWAY.
> 
> I will flip shit if Gilbert hands this Canadian nut job a contract worth more than 80 million.


Get prepared to flip a nut then. Your GM James wants Thompson in a max deal…..


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Pablo5 said:


> Lebron is actually being clever in a shady but smart way. Get all the players locked up in 4-5 year deals meanwhile when the cap goes up he can get every penny. It's nuts to see Cleveland with w max contracts soon to be 5 when Mosgov resign after this upcoming season.


Where are you getting this idea that Mozgov is going to get a max contract? He won't. Stop saying stupid shit.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Where are you getting this idea that Mozgov is going to get a max contract? He won't. Stop saying stupid shit.


Just like Thompson wasn't getting the max deal either, right? Face it your team better win multiple championships with 4 max deals on the current roster. It's a bit amazing to see you think Mosgov won't get a max when every player in FA this offseason with the exception of Shump has gotten max contracts.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Pablo5 said:


> Lebron is actually being clever in a shady but smart way. Get all the players locked up in 4-5 year deals meanwhile when the cap goes up he can get every penny. It's nuts to see Cleveland with w max contracts soon to be 5 when Mosgov resign after this upcoming season.


Money is getting bigger next year

My projection:

LeBron 5 years 200 million

Mozgov 5 years 125 million (so-called nearing max)

Team total contracts and taxes = 2000 million?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Ballscientist said:


> Money is getting bigger next year
> 
> My projection:
> 
> ...



:2ti:


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Pablo5 said:


> Just like Thompson wasn't getting the max deal either, right? Face it your team better win multiple championships with 4 max deals on the current roster. *It's a bit amazing to see you think Mosgov won't get a max when every player in FA this offseason with the exception of Shump has gotten max contracts.*


Mo Williams got a max contract?

Stop with the stupid shit you keep saying.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Mo Williams got a max contract?
> 
> Stop with the stupid shit you keep saying.


Williams wasn't on the team you dumbass. Just wait till next season when you hear rumors come about Mosgov getting a 5 year max. Then you will down play the move as usual….


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*

BS is drinking and posting again.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Pablo5 said:


> Williams wasn't on the team you dumbass. Just wait till next season when you hear rumors come about Mosgov getting a 5 year max. Then you will down play the move as usual….


You said every FA this offseason. You said absolutely nothing about players outside of the Cavaliers. Stop saying stupid shit. And stop calling people dumbasses. You've lost that right a long time ago. 

And I'll downplay the move because it won't happen. Rumors pop up about basically anything. There were even rumors that LeBron was leaving again, which only dumbasses bought into. 

Oh wait, that's right. You were one of those people.

So please, stop saying stupid shit.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Dissonance said:


> BS is drinking and posting again.


cherish the experience


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Ballscientist said:


> Money is getting bigger next year
> 
> My projection:
> 
> ...


I like that to you $2 billion is $2000 million


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Dissonance said:


> BS is drinking and posting again.


How can you tell the difference?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621415279025852416


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621412701021995008
Not surprising.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



RollWithEm said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621412701021995008
> Not surprising.


In other news however, it seems that the Cavs and JR Smith have come to an agreement on a deal.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647170318222671873


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cavs, RFA Tristan Thompson come to terms on 3-yr/$53M deal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647171294648266753


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson, Cavs agree to 3 yr/$53M deal*

A 3 year deal? I don't think any of us were expecting this. 17.5 mil a season? Thompson should consider himself lucky as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Tristan Thompson, Cavs agree to 3 yr/$53M deal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647173903853453312


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Tristan Thompson, Cavs agree to 3 yr/$53M deal*



R-Star said:


> A 3 year deal? I don't think any of us were expecting this. 17.5 mil a season? Thompson should consider himself lucky as far as I'm concerned.


Classic Lebron James move! Take less years on a contract and maximize his salary number per season…..

Unreal false reports all over the place lol….


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647170318222671873


How does Broussard have a job at this point? He's always breaking news that turns up being wrong. He's horrible at his job.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647180505058832384


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

:jr:


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

So we're about to give this guy 17.5 million a year?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647189981920890880


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Bubbles said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647189981920890880





















On a side note though, Cavs are going to be pretty stacked this year...


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

At first I was thinking that Tristan Thompson had the right to go for as much money as he can...but seeing how he's offered 80 million..an equivalent amount to someone like Draymond Green and is crying about those terms..Fuck this greedy asshole...He won't even play more then 30 mins a game this upcoming season...I hope he takes the QO and the Cavs should limit his minutes and therefore limit his stats and make less then the 80 million he's turning down. He's acting like he's a franchise player when he's a solid starting 4/5 who barely has an offensive game..literally all he can do is rebound well because he has hustle....that does not make him a max type player..He is not even an anchor type on defense.....Nice big to have but man..I think he's being a little delusional...


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



jayk009 said:


> At first I was thinking that Tristan Thompson had the right to go for as much money as he can...but seeing how he's offered 80 million..an equivalent amount to someone like Draymond Green and is crying about those terms..Fuck this greedy asshole...He won't even play more then 30 mins a game this upcoming season...I hope he takes the QO and the Cavs should limit his minutes and therefore limit his stats and make less then the 80 million he's turning down. He's acting like he's a franchise player when he's a solid starting 4/5 who barely has an offensive game..literally all he can do is rebound well because he has hustle....that does not make him a max type player..He is not even an anchor type on defense.....*Nice big to have but man..I think he's being a little delusional*...


LBJ and having the same agent as LBJ would teach athletes how to soak every penny from a org.....


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



jayk009 said:


> At first I was thinking that Tristan Thompson had the right to go for as much money as he can...but seeing how he's offered 80 million..an equivalent amount to someone like Draymond Green and is crying about those terms..Fuck this greedy asshole...He won't even play more then 30 mins a game this upcoming season...I hope he takes the QO and the Cavs should limit his minutes and therefore limit his stats and make less then the 80 million he's turning down. He's acting like he's a franchise player when he's a solid starting 4/5 who barely has an offensive game..literally all he can do is rebound well because he has hustle....that does not make him a max type player..He is not even an anchor type on defense.....Nice big to have but man..I think he's being a little delusional...


A LITTLE delusional? He was demanding a contract that would been bigger than the one Kyrie Irving has now. He thinks so highly of himself because he played the back up role for a guy who is criticized for being an overrated all star (I still disagree with those claims, but that's irrelevant). And now he wants a bigger contract than the guy who made Thompson look like a joke on offense in the finals.

Fuck. This. Guy.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

http://cavsnation.com/cavs-not-inte...t-willing-to-increase-own-offer-for-thompson/



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have long been in a contract dispute with Tristan Thompson and, for a while, it seemed like the end wasn’t near. Now, we’re just two and a half days removed from the deadline of Tristan Thompson’s qualifying offer.
> 
> Thompson originally demanded a 5-year. $94 million max contract while the Cavs offered a still-great deal at 5-year, $80 million. Neither side budged until Thompson marginally lowered his demand and is now willing to accept a 3-year, $53 million. Unfortunately that isn’t a big change as it is still a max contract, only at three years instead of five.
> 
> The Cavs, in turn, are not even interesting in paying Thompson that much and/or for that long, but they are reportedly willing to increase their offer of 5-year, $80 million. It is unknown how much they’d increase their offer, but it likely won’t be much since the originally offered deal would have Thompson earning an average of $16 million per year.


Oh just give him the qualifying offer so he can go be overpaid by some other team. Holy crap.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

Pay him the QO and laugh next year when he doesn't make anywhere near $80 million. No one in their right mind will give him that deal, and he's too dumb to realize it. His intelligence is slightly above J.R. "Majored in Apple Sauce" Smith.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

Unbelievable. Who taught this guy how to do business?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



MojoPin said:


> Pay him the QO and laugh next year when he doesn't make anywhere near $80 million. No one in their right mind will give him that deal, and he's too dumb to realize it. His intelligence is slightly above J.R. "Majored in Apple Sauce" Smith.


Hard to say. People are acting like Harrison Barnes deserves the same type of deal Draymond Green just got. 

It's exactly like I predicted. People are spending like crazy right now. In 2 or 3 years there's going to be a ton of new additions to the overpaid role player list.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

Agreed with RStar.

If he only cares about getting paid and has no concern for where he is playing, I could see someone paying him. How many guys got huge contracts this offseason?

Let's also not act like the Cavs didn't take EXTRA care of Shump and Love. I hate what Thompson is doing, but I'd be upset too if those guys got paid after I showed out in the Finals.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Drizzy said:


> Agreed with RStar.
> 
> If he only cares about getting paid and has no concern for where he is playing, I could see someone paying him. How many guys got huge contracts this offseason?
> 
> Let's also not act like the Cavs didn't take EXTRA care of Shump and Love. I hate what Thompson is doing, but I'd be upset too if those guys got paid after I showed out in the Finals.


They didn't take extra care of Love. Love deserved the contract he got. 

As for Shumpert? He got two times less the amount Thompson is demanding, and when healthy he's a very valuable player for a team like this.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> They didn't take extra care of Love. Love deserved the contract he got.
> 
> As for Shumpert? He got two times less the amount Thompson is demanding, and when healthy he's a very valuable player for a team like this.


Tell me what third option on any other team got a 100m contract and then we can say Love didnt get taken care of.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> They didn't take extra care of Love. Love deserved the contract he got.
> 
> As for Shumpert? He got two times less the amount Thompson is demanding, and when healthy he's a very valuable player for a team like this.


They paid them both very generously, especially Love.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Drizzy said:


> They paid them both very generously, especially Love.


Love was going to get that kind of money no matter where he went. They didn't pay him very generously, it was expected given his status in the NBA at that point.



Pablo5 said:


> Tell me what third option on any other team got a 100m contract and then we can say Love didnt get taken care of.


What a stupid argument. He's an unselfish player playing alongside two top five offensive NBA players in the league.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

He reminds of Chris Wilcox. If Wilcox was free agent a year earlier he would of been highly overpaid since he was young, tall and improving every season. Problem is by playing another year on a low deal it started to become clear he already peaked, and while a good player his contributions don't win you a lot of games.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

It still amuses me every time we have one of these threads and fans are getting frustrated and upset by a lengthy contract negotiation. Tristan Thompson should be more considerate of you guys who are growing impatient by this process and sign a "fair" deal immediately rather than the best deal he can get.


----------



## itsdavidking (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: Tristan Thompson/Cavs close to finalizing a deal*



Adam said:


> That seems a little extreme.


I'm agreed with Adam !!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

Took down any pictures or billboards with Thompson in them at the Cavs arena. Hilarious.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



R-Star said:


> Took down any pictures or billboards with Thompson in them at the Cavs arena. Hilarious.


All of his merchandise is gone from the team store as well. 

Looks like Thompson's time with the Cavs is over. Words can't describe how happy it makes me feel to be able to say that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> All of his merchandise is gone from the team store as well.
> 
> Looks like Thompson's time with the Cavs is over. Words can't describe how happy it makes me feel to be able to say that.


Oh yeah because a legit young big who was a key part of a team that went to the finals is easily replaced.

Good luck with that


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



HB said:


> Oh yeah because a legit young big who was a key part of a team that went to the finals is easily replaced.
> 
> Good luck with that


Well, if we're discussing his role in the playoffs/finals then he's already been replaced by Kevin Love. What Thompson would really be doing is taking the backup 4 minutes that Lebron was playing, as well as likely reprising his role as the backup center once Andy V gets hurt (assuming Sasha Kaun doesn't surprise). Personally, I hope he does hold out, as the longer this drags on the more likely it is that Cleveland takes a look at making an offer for Jared Sullinger to play the backup 4 minutes. If either Portland or Philly really wants to pay him then the Cavs may just be better off sign-and-trading him in order to split that max contract between two or three positions.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

that coward threatened to take the qo and then leave and didn't even do that...he'll eventually cave to 5 year 80 million..that greedy fuck


----------



## itsdavidking (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



jayk009 said:


> that coward threatened to take the qo and then leave and didn't even do that...he'll eventually cave to 5 year 80 million..that greedy fuck


lol....why you consider that as a threat?? I just consider that as madness


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Love was going to get that kind of money no matter where he went. They didn't pay him very generously, it was expected given his status in the NBA at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid argument. He's an unselfish player playing alongside two top five offensive NBA players in the league.


I like how you didn't answer the question, lmao. You don't have to answer it because there isn't a third option on ANY team being paid 100m……


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

The Cavs have a business to run. If he dies...he dies.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Pablo5 said:


> I like how you didn't answer the question, lmao. You don't have to answer it because there isn't a third option on ANY team being paid 100m……


You do understand that Love's value on the team goes far beyond being a third option from a scoring standpoint, right?. You're making yourself look more clueless by asking such an incredibly stupid question and then bringing it up again as if it proves something.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Pablo5 said:


> I like how you didn't answer the question, lmao. You don't have to answer it because there isn't a third option on ANY team being paid 100m……


Well, that's a little disingenuous since the $100m figure requires it to be a five-year deal, but there are a couple of teams with three guys making the max - the Clippers and Heat immediately jump to mind, and looking around it appears that OKC and Golden State also have third (or even fourth) options on max or near-max deals in Enes Kanter and Draymond Green. The Heatles had three guys on functional max contracts as well, as did the KG/Pierce/Ray Celtics for a while. It's not exactly unheard of.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

now Lebron has gone public calling the negotiations a distraction to the team


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> You do understand that Love's value on the team goes far beyond being a third option from a scoring standpoint, right?. You're making yourself look more clueless by asking such an incredibly stupid question and then bringing it up again as if it proves something.


Like his lock down defense right?


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

so...what's the alternative...let Kevin Love go for nothing because a 3rd option is not worth 100 million?

Being able to have Love as a 3rd option is a luxury and it's a price to pay to have an elite team. 

Kevin Love makes the Cavs an elite offensive team..his defense is not good but no one ever confused him as a good defender.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



R-Star said:


> Like his lock down defense right?


Irving said love can't even guard Dan roundfield


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



jayk009 said:


> so...what's the alternative...let Kevin Love go for nothing because a 3rd option is not worth 100 million?


plus the TV deal changes everything anyway - this 100m isn't the same as 100m last season etc - that seems to be glossed over in much of this conversation


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

as the season goes on..the Cavs are most likely going to miss Thompson less and less..I mean he was going to be their backup pf/c..he was gonna play at the most 25 minutes a game? Love is back plus they have varejao too.

I think even the original 16mill. a year.. Cleveland might re-think it. Wouldn't be surprised to see them lower the offer even more.
Right now Tristan is pretty much screwed...he fake threatened to take the qualifying offer like a coward and now he has no leverage..even if he holds out the entire season he will still be a restricted FA, whatever contract he signs will not make up for lost salary this season.

This greedy asshole is going to be begging for their original agreed upon offer and Cavs will probably lower it even more...I hope he signs for even less..


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



jayk009 said:


> as the season goes on..the Cavs are most likely going to miss Thompson less and less..I mean he was going to be their backup pf/c..he was gonna play at the most 25 minutes a game?


I think that number would have been more like 15 minutes a game. In games where both Movgov and Kevin Love were healthy last season, Tristan averaged just under 17 minutes. Varejao was obviously out for all of those games. With Andy healthy, I think Thompson was going to trend down even farther than that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



RollWithEm said:


> I think that number would have been more like 15 minutes a game. In games where both Movgov and Kevin Love were healthy last season, Tristan averaged just under 17 minutes. Varejao was obviously out for all of those games. With Andy healthy, I think Thompson was going to trend down even farther than that.


A healthy Varejao is an oxymoron.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



RollWithEm said:


> I think that number would have been more like 15 minutes a game. In games where both Movgov and Kevin Love were healthy last season, Tristan averaged just under 17 minutes. Varejao was obviously out for all of those games. With Andy healthy, I think Thompson was going to trend down even farther than that.


agreed....25 min figure is a absolute best case scenario for Tristan Thompson I'm saying...Varejao's return will make it even less.

At this point...If I'm Cleveland I'm lowering the offer by $10 million....5year 70 million..Right now he has no leverage...other then maybe Lebron might be upet...but really the moment that he didn't take the QO...the Cavs have all the power now...He made a fake threat in order to try to leverage a higher deal...but now he should face the consequences now that he has absolutely no leverage..This is part greed from Tristan..but also bad direction from his agent...the agent saying...we will take the QO and if we do it will be our last season with the Cavs...It probably left a bad taste in Cleveland's mouth...and knowing Dan Gilbert...he will.not forget that comment...also..I think deep down..Cleveland knows that Lebron can never leave the Cavs now..they'll pretend to try to appease Lebron and continue to try to keep a good roster...but the threat that if they don't do everything Lebron wants that Lebron will.leave is not something they're truly afraid of.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



jayk009 said:


> agreed....25 min figure is a absolute best case scenario for Tristan Thompson I'm saying...Varejao's return will make it even less.
> 
> At this point...If I'm Cleveland I'm lowering the offer by $10 million....5year 70 million..Right now he has no leverage...other then maybe Lebron might be upet...but really the moment that he didn't take the QO...the Cavs have all the power now...He made a fake threat in order to try to leverage a higher deal...but now he should face the consequences now that he has absolutely no leverage..This is part greed from Tristan..but also bad direction from his agent...the agent saying...we will take the QO and if we do it will be our last season with the Cavs...It probably left a bad taste in Cleveland's mouth...and knowing Dan Gilbert...he will.not forget that comment...also..I think deep down..Cleveland knows that Lebron can never leave the Cavs now..they'll pretend to try to appease Lebron and continue to try to keep a good roster...but the threat that if they don't do everything Lebron wants that Lebron will.leave is not something they're truly afraid of.


The leverage he has is not for now... it's for next offseason. Until he sits out this full season, Cleveland has the leverage. If he still doesn't have an extension on the books by next free agency, one or more teams will offer him significantly more than the Cavs are currently offering. That's the case his agent has been making since the beginning of these negotiations.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

I don't think anyone is going to offer this guy a five year/80m contract next summer - I mean why? what am I missing? is it his polished post game? his ability to hit the corner 3 consistently? his elite rim protection? I was under the impression this guy was a high-motor, short-minutes JYD who hits the boards and plays decent positional defense. As such Cleveland was nuts to put that contract in front of him in the first place


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



e-monk said:


> I don't think anyone is going to offer this guy a five year/80m contract next summer - I mean why? what am I missing? is it his polished post game? his ability to hit the corner 3 consistently? his elite rim protection? I was under the impression this guy was a high-motor, short-minutes JYD who hits the boards and plays decent positional defense. As such Cleveland was nuts to put that contract in front of him in the first place


5 yrs for 80 million will be 6th or 7th man money once this new cap goes into effect.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*

maybe so (I've said something like that often enough myself), but when a gangster like Ed Davis is only making 6.5m per on a 3 year descending contract I think that teams will have an easy enough time finding someone to fill this role without laying out that kind of bank


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



e-monk said:


> I don't think anyone is going to offer this guy a five year/80m contract next summer - I mean why? what am I missing? is it his polished post game? his ability to hit the corner 3 consistently? his elite rim protection? I was under the impression this guy was a high-motor, short-minutes JYD who hits the boards and plays decent positional defense. As such Cleveland was nuts to put that contract in front of him in the first place


The Cavs just coughed up the cash. Crazy off season


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 51m51 minutes ago
> 
> Agent Rich Paul says Cavs and Tristan Thompson agree to 5-year deal worth $82 million. Fully guaranteed


Will the drama persist?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Aren't all deals fully guaranteed


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ETOs and such.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Drizzy said:


> Will the drama persist?







We actually gave him 80 million. I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good timing.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

That payroll will exceed the Nets of 2013/14 won't it? Crazy roster they are bringing back - it would be sad if they trade Varejao as a result of this.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



HB said:


> The Cavs just coughed up the cash. Crazy off season


crazy


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

so he held out for 3 weeks for 2 mil. over 5 years ....i am thinking they just saved face because lebron was getting sick of this.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> We actually gave him 80 million. I can't fucking believe it.



:2ti:


So what do they pay Mosgav this upcoming offseason after giving up two first rounders for him? As I said before the Cavs can potentially have 5 max deals on one team. What do you expect from a dump of a franchise......


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Pablo5 said:


> :2ti:
> 
> 
> So what do they pay Mosgav this upcoming offseason after giving up two first rounders for him? As I said before the Cavs can potentially have 5 max deals on one team. What do you expect from a dump of a franchise......


mozgov is likely gone after the season unless they can sign him for a reasonable deal...Tristan Thompson will be their center next year.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



Pablo5 said:


> :2ti:
> 
> 
> So what do they pay Mosgav this upcoming offseason after giving up two first rounders for him? As I said before the Cavs can potentially have 5 max deals on one team. What do you expect from a dump of a franchise......


Really? Because so far I only count 3, that being Love, Irving and LeBron. Are you actually implying that the Cavs would give Mozgov a max deal? 

Well, with your tendency to say stupid shit, I shouldn't be surprised by this.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Reports of extension for Tristan Thompson inaccurate*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Really? Because so far I only count 3, that being Love, Irving and LeBron. Are you actually implying that the Cavs would give Mozgov a max deal?
> 
> Well, with your tendency to say stupid shit, I shouldn't be surprised by this.


Ok, he signed for about 2-3m less per season and being that he's a 8/8 guy that's a near max deal. I believe they will run through the East but not without paying through the nose for it....

FWIW: Cleveland Cavaliers 4 players in the NBA's top 40 contracts!!!!


----------

